# mortise bit lubricant



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone happens to know of a lubricant I can use on my mortise & drill bit. 

My mortise has been honed but I believe that the drill bit itself is overheating due to dullness (which I am going to try to sharpen). I am just guessing.

I look forward to hearing any suggestions.

Allison


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Not sure you would really want to use "lubricant" for your mortise bit. If your bit is overheating, then it's dull. Sharpen it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Allison

I forgot to tell you about the other item that I use 
SO BIT & BLADE LUBRICANT """ Teflon """

This unique liquid fluoropolymer spray allows saw blades, router bits, and other cutting tools to cut all kinds of materials cooler and cleaner with less friction. 
SOMMERFELD'S OWN Bit & Blade Lubricant prevents blade and bit fouling caused by pitch build-up, while it prolongs the cutting life of all cutting tool surfaces including carbide, stellite and high-speed steel.

A little spray on the bit and it will cut like a dream...

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=bblub-2oz&d=160&b=2

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/6330-tenon-sizes.html

==========



ACV said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone happens to know of a lubricant I can use on my mortise & drill bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How does Teflon effect wood finishes if overspray lands on the surface. I raise this question because I have seen the result of Silicone overspray, tiny spots all over the surface that the finish would not adhere to.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pop

Well maybe but I don't put it on the wood I put it on the bit  pop

It's not Silicone it's a water base Teflon , I also use some made by DuPont called Teflon Multi-Use Dry,Wax Lubricant stays clean no oily film ..
I comes in a 4oz.plastic bottle and it works great also..

But I do follow the directions,"allow to fully dry" the Dupont will last 3 to 5 times longer than most Lubricants...

When I started to use it, I called Marc Sommerfeld of sommerfeldtools and ask if anyone had problems with rust on the bits becasue of the water base and he said no, he had been using it for years on his bits..with no problems.

And that made sense because the water is wiped of by the wood chips and the Teflon sticks to the bit..and as you know the router bit has a very small cutting point most of the cutter is for setting the angle...and holding the carb.blade in place..and will never touch the wood, chips and saw dust yes but not the project stock.


==========







harrysin said:


> How does Teflon effect wood finishes if overspray lands on the surface. I raise this question because I have seen the result of Silicone overspray, tiny spots all over the surface that the finish would not adhere to.


----------

